# training a 1 month old pigeon



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a 1 month old homer - due to some unfortunate incidents, he is left without parents. its my first attenpt at raising pigeons. i'm at square one. what should i do with him? he doesnt want to leave the nest yet so what should i expect? when should i start letting him out to fly? how should i train him so?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You shouldn't even think of training him until he is fully weaned and able to fly well within the coop. Once he is weaned, which should be soon you can place him with other youngsters his age and trap train him as well as whistle train him. 

What happened to the parents?


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> You shouldn't even think of training him until he is fully weaned and able to fly well within the coop. Once he is weaned, which should be soon you can place him with other youngsters his age and trap train him as well as whistle train him.
> 
> What happened to the parents?


went on vacation over labor day weekend and water ranned out on them. the surviving baby has forced to wean itself already at 3 weeks old. 1 month now, i think he is fully feathered... but he don't want to leave the nesting erea??? i guess i'm just anxious to when he will fly around. when will his homing instint start working?


----------



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

sinister357 said:


> went on vacation over labor day weekend and water ranned out on them. the surviving baby has forced to wean itself already at 3 weeks old. 1 month now, i think he is fully feathered... but he don't want to leave the nesting erea??? i guess i'm just anxious to when he will fly around. when will his homing instint start working?


Maybe the baby is unhealthy by now so he/she need to recover a lot in able to make this young bird fly.. Any miss feeding will stunt their growth and it is very unhealthy for both parents and babies..


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

make sure it eats well and gets water , he should fly when he ready dont push him or you could hurt him


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How did the bird loose his parents?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering the samething. What happen to the parents. The poor baby probably is waiting for its parents. AND how long has the baby been without its parents??? min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> went on vacation over labor day weekend and water ranned out on them. the surviving baby has forced to wean itself already at 3 weeks old. 1 month now, i think he is fully feathered... but he don't want to leave the nesting erea??? i guess i'm just anxious to when he will fly around. when will his homing instint start working?


This is what happend to the parents....I will be quiet now. grrrr


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> This is what happend to the parents....I will be quiet now. grrrr


yeah I couldnt respond to that question the first time it came around either


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> This is what happend to the parents....I will be quiet now. grrrr


yeah. what he said....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> yeah. what he said....


Im a she...Im sorry your birds had to die a slow and painful death...I just can't understand how that could happen...I hope it does'nt again...oh well so much for being quiet..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Im a she...Im sorry your birds had to die a slow and painful death...I just can't understand how that could happen...I hope it does'nt again...oh well so much for being quiet..


Just like a woman, you tried, but I have learned with two daughters and a wife I find that women are always going to have the last word. I think it is in the genes,LOL. I find that the ONLY time I get in the last word is when I say, "Your right."

God Bless and keep talking cause I'm listening,
Tony


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm a little slow, but when I don't understand something I have to ask until I do understand. You say you went on vacation Labor Day weekend and they ran out of water to drink? Is that what I'm reading? If you were gone only the weekend, can birds die without water in 3 days? I mean I'm sure they had water the day you left right? I really don't know how something like this could happen. STUPID!!! Careless!!! AWFUL!!!With a username as Sinister, I'm curious why would you choose that word, meaning is EVIL, wicked, threatening. Of all the words in the english language, you pick sinister. And then something so sinister happened to the parents. If I'm reading this all wrong, then I apologize and please correct me. 
I can't stay quiet about it, Its plan animal abuse PERIOD!!! If people have animals, then you take every precaution possible that they are taken care of, either that, DON'T GO ON VACATION!!! 

Even when I just go to work, ALL my pets have numerous water containers just in case one tips over. YES, I'm upset by this. I keep 3 containers of water in my chicken coups, every chicken coup and I have 5 coups and I'm never gone for 7 hours at a time, and haven't had a vacation in 15 years, my animals are my vacation. Mindy


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not animal abuse. It appears to be an accident- and yes you do have to read a bit into it to get that from it, but not nearly as much some of you folks are reading into it. . Reading his 16 posts he's made since joining shows you that he is new and inexperienced and young. Young folks make mistakes, don't plan for all the possiblities, etc etc and pick screen names that aren't mainstream or appear to be counterculture. With age comes experience and wisdom. Bad situation on his end we don't need to make it worse perhaps someone with more experience than I could constructively offer some suggestions for the next time he needs to be away from his birds and help him with his original question. Keystonepaul


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

dahm! sh!t happens, alright? i learned... its a freaking pigeon breed for food. what the hell?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

There wasn't to much said about the situation, I mean Charis and I actually overlooked when he first mentioned it. I would like to know how many birds died? I did read all of his 16 post, I realize he probably is young and maybe I was alittle harsh, but I would like to know more of the story. How long they were left unattended, and how many died. Do you still have the red ones? 

Keystonepaul, your a new member also, but it seems you have experience and wisdom. 

As far as the screen name, you know what they say, first impressions are everything, and since I only have a screen name to go by thats the only impression I have to make. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What do yo mean its a freakin pigeon breed for food????So your saying its alright that they had to die in that manner? Is that what your raising your pigeons for, FOOD? That is the worst statement you could possible make, are you kidding me????

For you to make that statement you haven't learned anything. mindy


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

get a life.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Your pigeons need a different life, because obviosly you aren't capable to take care of them. I have a life. You need to grow up and learn before taking care of pigeons.SINISTER!!! Did you enjoy your vacation??? mindy


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

what i was saying was they could of been worst off. at least i gave them a chance. i have better things to do them sit here on this forum. later...mindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sinister .. you are getting exactly the reactions that you should have gotten and should have expected. This is a pro-pigeon forum and not one that just blows them off because some of them are bred for food. You made a bad mistake that cost the lives of your pigeons. You need to learn from this and quit lashing out at members here. Likewise, our members need to quit lashing out at you. Nothing helpful or useful is being accomplished at the rate we are going, so let's try to turn this very, very sad situation into something helpful and useful to others or it's closed the next time I'm on.

Terry


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

*For you to make that statement you haven't learned anything. mindy*
Seems to be soo true. Sinister, sometimes when we do something stupid we compound it by not gracefully (or as gracefully as we can muster) owning up to it. We've all done something dumb to one degree or another. How we handle it afterwards sometimes makes all the difference. I debated coming to your defense or not before typing my earlier post, went back and forth, because I agree with the criticism you recieved. I was hoping to find grace and instead found youthful defensiveness on your part. Good luck with your birds. Keystonepaul


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keystonepaul said:


> *For you to make that statement you haven't learned anything. mindy*
> Seems to be soo true. Sinister, sometimes when we do something stupid we compound it by not gracefully (or as gracefully as we can muster) owning up to it. We've all done something dumb to one degree or another. How we handle it afterwards sometimes makes all the difference. I debated coming to your defense or not before typing my earlier post, went back and forth, because I agree with the criticism you recieved. I was hoping to find grace and instead found youthful defensiveness on your part. Good luck with your birds. Keystonepaul


what ever happend to private messaging...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> get a life.


It is what it is, life. Back to your question. the bird's feathers have not completely come in at one month, also his wing strenght is not up to par. So time is what is needed to train your bird. keep him fed and watered, when he is ready he will come out of the nest. Seeing as how this bird has suffered a tramatic experience, it will be a little slower than most. Let the bird teach you when it is ready. When it starts sitting on the top perches in the loft then it is ready for you to open the loft but let him leave on his time not yours. You show patience and you may have a great bird. This may take two to three months.

Now for the rest of us, He posted asking for help not judgement. I know it is hard sometimes but I for one cannot throw stones. I made too many mistakes and yes some of those mistakes cause suffering. We can't take it back only learn and move on. 

sinister357 it is time to learn and move on. Please do not be so defensive, one cannot gain if always in defense but with time will lose.

God Bless all,
Tony


----------

